# Sweet Dreamz



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

so lets post all the shit i've been workin on the whole year

everything started with this piece of shit i bought on ebay, DONT EVER BUY THIS CRAP, shit was made out of cardboard with tons of bondo on it :uh: 










took the hamer and BAAAMM
















then i made the box for in the back, you can tell i made this in the begining if you compare it with the love seat i made few months later :biggrin: 



















actuators for the love seat installed










switchbox for it










the frame now, NO SHOP touched my frame, everything was made at my place, except paint, that was done by Djoce


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

mock up









frame done:


















then i sended the frame to Djoce and continued working 

first i designed the love seat on paint, then on paper then i cut it out


















mock up to see if its good









Schwinn1966 parts









this came out of there


















after a lot of evenings i worked on it, the end was near



























this is the result after 3 weeks i worked on it, every evening after school  



























test on my street bike


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

at a show with a temporary frame


















these are the pics i received from the painter

tank was made out of cardboard so painter had to redo it




candy & flakes:


the fenders, a detail not alot of people see




the frame




i started putting it together, took me very long to mount it but hey at least i didnt scratch it


freshly mounted and 1st time on tha street








sissybar, pda, etc mounted and in the sun








there are dollar signs over here too


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

N I C E !!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

so here i had one month to finish it 

desambled it again to install the air ride and disc brake


made my custom crown for the airbag


custom disc brake fixation sow i could mount it back again









time to finish the air ride then

so i made a platform with mirror finish for the airtanks, its cool to work like this in my garage









connecting everythin and look at the detail, even mirrors on the innerside









once i finished the trike i started the standpoles, just finished them last weekend



















last thing i made was the display plaque holder, finished that just the day before the show

the result in Besançon, France at the 1st lowrider bike championship


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

the air ride works perfect, played with it all weekend






the actuators work too, my dad made a pic when they were closed





other pics from my dad:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

the result from my hard work  

1st place, champ of france








BELGIUM'S FINEST   


big thx to everyone who helped me out and supported me  

and this ain't finished yet, got alot of plans for next year...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

could u send me a pic of the bike man to my pm this topic has to many pics


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

bags instead of dros? it still looks clean. just need to work on the display a little more, i mean play with it a little more


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup, doing the display next, the standpoles can already give you an idea of whats coming  

and for the bagz well yeah, gonna work on this setup for next year, i want to do something different, takin air to another dimension


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looks real good homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shit is hot. but why Ben Franklin! LOL pimp


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 29 2007, 06:13 PM~9109652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad bike man


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 29 2007, 08:52 PM~9109956
> *Shit is hot. but why Ben Franklin! LOL pimp
> *


his supporting the u.s :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

looks good homie ,but just wondering wont those actuators bend when there open i mean with the weight


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

nope, they can support like 100kg each one (like 220lbs each one)


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

MAN THAT SHIT IS "SIC".

I think we got a contender coming out for next year from BELGIUM. Congrats bro.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

wow u really outdid yourself on that trike


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

this came out of there




















SOB WHERE DID YOU FIND THOSE!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

that trike is BAD


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Clean bike G.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

http://megalowrider.com/Item/F2555.htm


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt sweet bike bro :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

clean ass ride bro :thumbsup: 
Can't wait to see it in real


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 03:36 AM~9110373
> *this came out of there
> 
> 
> ...


Schwinn1966 here on the forum had them for sale


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Whats up TONY. I just sent out your parts HOMIE!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

nice :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 30 2007, 05:55 PM~9113858
> *Whats up TONY. I just sent out your parts HOMIE!
> *


cool


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 30 2007, 10:24 AM~9114063
> *cool
> *


HOPE YOU LIKE THEM, N ENJOY.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

really nice bike i love it


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

Sup my homzz, your bike is DAMN clean u know!  
ya'll gotta see it in real.
Keep it going that way



Oh yeah and congrats with ur FIRST place mofo :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

supp DLOW :biggrin:  gotta come to my place and take some pics :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

congrats on the win and the trike amb1800, looks like your setting the standard in Europe


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Oct 30 2007, 02:46 PM~9115917
> *Sup my homzz, your bike is DAMN clean u know!
> ya'll gotta see it in real.
> Keep it going that way
> ...


supp homie


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Supp anthony,
you're trike is real pleasure for my eyes to Besançon show  
and you're a cool guy.


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 31 2007, 12:20 AM~9116597
> *supp DLOW  :biggrin:    gotta come to my place and take some pics  :biggrin:
> *


yeah no problemz, just give me a call


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 31 2007, 09:52 AM~9120729
> *supp homie
> *


yoo Milzz wassup homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

Im good, just workin on Cherry passion right now


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 1 2007, 07:53 AM~9129453
> *Im good, just workin on Cherry passion right now
> *


 :cheesy: 



"THE DEAD SHALL RISE"


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

workin on some other trike now lol but its not for me

will attack this green bitch again in december or what, redo some stuff and finish the display :biggrin:  

next show for me is in april sow should be finished by then


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 1 2007, 01:46 PM~9132137
> *workin on some other trike now lol but its not for me
> 
> will attack this green bitch again in december or what, redo some stuff and finish the display  :biggrin:
> ...


cool. My next show is in JULY 08. 






"THE DEAD SHALL RISE "


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 1 2007, 04:46 PM~9132137
> *workin on some other trike now lol but its not for me
> 
> will attack this green bitch again in december or what, redo some stuff and finish the display  :biggrin:
> ...


  im working on my 20", 16", and 12" for june 2008


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 1 2007, 02:19 PM~9132495
> * im working on my 20", 16", and 12" for june 2008
> *



      








" THE DEAD SHALL RISE "


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 1 2007, 05:23 PM~9132524
> *
> " THE DEAD SHALL RISE "
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 1 2007, 02:09 PM~9131781
> *:cheesy:
> "THE DEAD SHALL RISE"
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE TRIKE HOMIE


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Bike turned out damn nice!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks everyone    

a detail people don't notice alot, but the frame actualy has this design for a reason, if you look at the back of the frame, the opening that is there makes an S, S from Sweet :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

clean detail homie, damn exclusive is damn busy I'm workin on cherry right now and once I'm done with it I'll start redoing my smile now cry later


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

AMB,did you understand the last pm i sent you? :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yes, i'm going to try that out, gonna look for some chrome grills first then test it  

got some other cool ideas too, just need to think about them :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thought i should TTT this since layitlow is dead


allright so whats going on for next year :biggrin: 










i'm going for engraving next year, and a couple of gold parts 24k, no china shit

screens in the mirrors










still need to do the other one and add a twist trim

and what am i building with this wood :0 :0 





and alot of other things like new custom parts and shit like that


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

clean job anthony


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice bike


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 23 2007, 06:17 AM~9513181
> *screens in the mirrors
> 
> 
> ...



where can you get a screen this big?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

got a homie that made one out of a cell one of the boost mobiles


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 24 2007, 02:42 AM~9516773
> *where can you get a screen this big?
> *


got them at a local store for like 25 bucks each or what?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Sweet Dreamz with the new updates


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

have the 1 month build up pics too


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Looks bad ass homie! I like what you did to the steering wheel and mirror brackets


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 6 2009, 01:10 AM~14106709
> *Looks bad ass homie! I like what you did to the steering wheel and mirror brackets
> *


thanks bro! thank you for selling me those parts, i had to add some gold to the trike so ended up plating them for the 2tone look


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 5 2009, 05:02 PM~14106667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 6 2009, 01:58 AM~14107004
> *
> *


big thanks to eddy and you too offcourse, the customs story worked


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 5 2009, 04:35 PM~14106849
> *thanks bro! thank you for selling me those parts, i had to add some gold to the trike so ended up plating them for the 2tone look
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

you know what i think about your trike homie.......
fuckin badass!!!!!   
nice to see you again last wekend homie !!
TTT for the Exclusive belgium chapter n other chapters


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 6 2009, 07:57 AM~14110919
> *you know what i think about your trike homie.......
> fuckin badass!!!!!
> nice to see you again last wekend homie !!
> ...


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 29 2007, 08:06 PM~9109603
> *at a show with a temporary frame
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: shits nice homie, maad props!!!


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 5 2009, 06:02 PM~14106667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 6 2009, 08:20 AM~14111009
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 6 2009, 07:01 PM~14111431
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, it was nice seeing you again too


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

SWEET


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 6 2009, 09:02 PM~14112066
> *SWEET
> *


:wave: liked how the wheel trims turned out? :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice work bro!

Belgian guys do it big!

dans ta face de francais RIMO!!

hahaha


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 7 2009, 06:55 PM~14120969
> *Nice work bro!
> 
> Belgian guys do it big!
> ...


ouai i sont bon la team belge!!!!!
jv pa pourire le tread de tony en repondan a sa mais tkt cette été sa va se réglé!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 
TTT for tony


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Jun 7 2009, 06:55 PM~14120969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was reading all the props until you guys screwed it up for me, NOW WHAT Y'ALL TALKING ABOUT ? LOL 


Trike came out nice. I see my old set up came out nice to


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

couple of 2D Grave's parts are on SD  couldn't have done it without you bro, everybody was FLIPPIN on the crank and pedalz :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 8 2009, 03:26 PM~14129388
> *couple of 2D Grave's parts are on SD    couldn't have done it without you bro, everybody was FLIPPIN on the crank and pedalz  :biggrin:
> *


thats right bro!!!!!!awesome parts !!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 19 2009, 08:04 PM~14816521
> *
> *


thanks for TTT'ing it :biggrin:





































:biggrin: 





its just sitting in the garage waiting to be showed again, theres this contest in spain i would love to go too since its my home country and would love to show it out there, loooooooooong drive though, should have some vacation


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lets bring this back up, couple of pics of the show we did in november


















































































dedicated to juan goti, i know he loves this mural :biggrin: 














































next show: no idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

clean ass trike


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: I really love that engraving :thumbsup: Clean trike x2


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> *i'm going for engraving next year, and a couple of gold parts 24k, no china shit
> 
> screens in the mirrors
> 
> ...


i gotta ask. the mirrors came out tight. but what happend to the other ones.?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 19 2010, 07:35 AM~16337011
> *lets bring this back up, couple of pics of the show we did in november
> 
> 
> ...


just an opinion but maybe go allout on the display with boarder walls that match the seat ,rope holders and tuentable platform. or two tone engrave the trike kit,handle bars and or rims. or custom rims with two tone engraving. just an idea though.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 19 2010, 04:06 PM~16340391
> *just an opinion but maybe go allout on the display with boarder walls that match the seat ,rope holders and tuentable platform. or two tone engrave the trike kit,handle bars and or rims. or custom rims with two tone engraving.   just an idea though.
> *



:thumbsup: a couple of K$ later


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 19 2010, 02:24 PM~16340594
> *:thumbsup: a couple of K$ later
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah the display is something i have in my mind for 2 years allready but don't have any room to store it so i can't for the moment, the handlebars are something i've been thinking about, same with the trike kit and the fenders and offcourse the box in the back that i would like to redo but like Ant-Wan says, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$  got a impala now were i prefer to put money in cuz i ride with that, the bike just sits there 24/7 and comes out like 3 to 4 times a year... theres a moment when you just gotta say STOP and just show it how it is, its still a head turner and 3 time european toty winner so why botter putting more into it, maybe one day when i'm bored i redo some stuff to it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 19 2010, 02:49 PM~16340817
> *yeah the display is something i have in my mind for 2 years allready but don't have any room to store it so i can't for the moment, the handlebars are something i've been thinking about, same with the trike kit and the fenders and offcourse the box in the back that i would like to redo but like Ant-Wan says, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$    got a impala now were i prefer to put money in cuz i ride with that, the bike just sits there 24/7 and comes out like 3 to 4 times a year... theres a moment when you just gotta say STOP and just show it how it is, its still a head turner and 3 time european toty winner so why botter putting more into it, maybe one day when i'm bored i redo some stuff to it
> *


i hear ya man. we have a compact. cant fit anything in the trunk but the bike itself and a spairtire incase a flat.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT for Sweet Dreamz

haven't showed it yet this year and its still for sale too since its starting to just collect dust in the garage.

5K takes it, i can arrange shipping to usa in case someone would be interested, no problem.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT 

just went trough my old topic and damnn this took me waaaaaaay back!!! the build up of a legend right here, these were the days! 

still got the trike in the last version i did back in 2009 and i keep on showing it for the love of it. has survived very well troughout the years it has been arround europe and it still remains undefeatable out here  



















as for Exclusive, some may remember we were with 3 out here at first, today Exclusive is Belgium's biggest lowrider club and one of the most active clubs in europe 




























for all those young bike builders out there, live your dream! and keep on building them bikes, a lot of great memories and knowledge for the future


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT belgium homies!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> :wave:


Whatup Pako! 

thanks for bringing the topic up


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

feeling nostalgic today so TTT!!! 100th post in this topic, lets see if the OG bike section homies remember me still! 

The trike is still holding up pretty good for being a 2007 build, in 2013 I made another base plate for it so that i can choose between the full system in the back with actuators and love seat or just the love seat.

I gotta say I like the simplicity and the way it looks with just the love seat so i have been showing it like that since then, plus its much less to transport when taking it to shows too.











Im bringing it back out this weekend for the European Supershow in Rotterdam and probably full display since its been a couple of years i havent used the turntable since i have been so bizzy with these pretty ladies right here 




























For those who want to follow me and the europe scene, follow me on IG: amb1800

and make sure to check out our website: http://www.exclusivelowriderclub.com


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Longtime no see :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

AMB1800 said:


> feeling nostalgic today so TTT!!! 100th post in this topic, lets see if the OG bike section homies remember me still!
> 
> The trike is still holding up pretty good for being a 2007 build, in 2013 I made another base plate for it so that i can choose between the full system in the back with actuators and love seat or just the love seat.
> 
> ...


That glass house on point!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks homies


----------

